# What Types of Catfish Can I keep with Africans?



## Ndambros (Dec 15, 2011)

I've been in the hobby for a very long time, but am new to African Cichlids. My main interest has been Discus. I have 30 all together right now.

My latest project is a 75g African tank containing Peacocks, Haps, some Mbuna and a few Tangs. I was wondering what types of Catfish would be a good addition to my new tank. I really would like to keeps cats that do not get too large and are colorful and peaceful.

Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Fancy plecos might work, although the best cats with Africans would be Synodontis. They're not very colourful, but they're very interesting nevertheless.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are not drab either...sort of leopard spotted with gold eyes. Multipunctatus, petricola or lucipinnis in a group of 5-6 are ideal.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

I think the syno are very cute actually


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> They are not drab either...sort of leopard spotted with gold eyes. Multipunctatus, petricola or lucipinnis in a group of 5-6 are ideal.


No, but I thought he meant colourful as in having a lot of colour, not patterns


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Multipunctatus has to be one of the flashiest cats out there. I can't think of too many out there that I would rather have.

Enjoy


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

First, decide whether you want to keep mbuna, peacocks and/or Hap's, OR Tang's. Mixing them all together simply isn't going to work. 
Synodontis petricola or lucipinnis are the smallest species suitable for Africans. Lophiobagrus are occasionally available, but they're not colorful at all.
Bristlenose pleco's are helpful for cleaning algae off the glass, may or may not mix well with cichlids, depends on the stocking.


----------



## KingKuba (Feb 4, 2012)

aggriffin3 said:


> Multipunctatus has to be one of the flashiest cats out there. I can't think of too many out there that I would rather have.
> 
> Enjoy


That or syno angelicus. :thumb:


----------

